# Impossible de démarrer Xcode 3.0



## steuve (8 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Du jour au lendemain, je n'arrive plus à lancer Xcode. MacOs me sort la fenêtre "L'application Xcode a quitté inopinément" avec le choix soit d'ignorer, relancer ou le rapport. Cependant si je souhaite relancer, la fenêtre d'erreur réapparait.

J'ai tenté de reinstaller, désinstaller, reinstaller... toujours pareil.

J'ai essayé de réparer les autorisations de disque et j'ai toujours ce problème.

Voici les erreurs :

```
Process:         Xcode [385]
Path:            /Developer/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/MacOS/Xcode
Identifier:      com.apple.Xcode
Version:         3.0 (921)
Build Info:      DevToolsIDE-9210000~1
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [106]

Date/Time:       2008-10-08 11:08:46.029 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.5 (9F33)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_INSTRUCTION (SIGILL)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000001, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0
```
Avez-vous une idée de mon problème ?
Dois-je tout formater ?
Peut il y avoir un rapport avec les dernières mises à jour de Leopard (car j'ai effectué une mise à jour du système ce week end et depuis mon problème est apparut) ?

Merci de votre aide dont j'en ai besoin !
Steuve


----------



## Didier Guillion (8 Octobre 2008)

Deja, j'essaierait de supprimer les preferences d'XCode et j'utiliserait la derniere version (3.1.1)


Cordialement


----------

